# Columba Declaration Between Church of Scotland and Church of England



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 25, 2016)

Can someone plugged into Scottish affairs explain what this means to a foreigner? 

https://twitter.com/churchscotland/status/735414249917415424


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2016)

Here's the summary from the CofE:

https://www.churchofengland.org/med...h-of-england-reach-an-historic-agreement.aspx



> Arranged into four chapters, the report sets out the history of partnership between the two churches and the shared beliefs that allow for close cooperation between the churches, before exploring how the partnership could grow.
> 
> This year the churches established the Churches' Mutual Credit Union as a response to concerns that low-income families needed access to low -cost banking and loans. And that's just one of the areas where the two churches already are collaborating.
> ...
> ...


----------



## Peairtach (May 25, 2016)

Desperate Liberals clinging to each other for support instead of returning to Christ and His Word.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mason (May 25, 2016)

Essentially not unlike the high degree of cooperation between the PCUSA, Episcopalians, Evangelical Lutherans, and Roman Catholics. From an historical, confessional, and biblical perspective it makes absolutely no sense as to why they would be so quick to talk about recognizing baptisms and exchanging ministers, yet here they're trying to make it work rather than, as Pearitach pointed out, returning to the Word.


----------



## earl40 (May 26, 2016)

Mason said:


> Essentially not unlike the high degree of cooperation between the PCUSA, Episcopalians, Evangelical Lutherans, and Roman Catholics. From an historical, confessional, and biblical perspective it makes absolutely no sense as to why they would be so quick to talk about recognizing baptisms and exchanging ministers, yet here they're trying to make it work rather than, as Pearitach pointed out, returning to the Word.



Now if we could only get the Reformed Baptist to recognize paedobaptism in the solid reformed churches.


----------

